# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Livre ou fichier pour le langage VHDL

## wahidred

salut
je cherche un  titre d'un livre ou bien un fichier interessant avec des exemples spcifis en ce qui concerne le langage VHDL .

----------

